# Suche Alternative zu Gentoo

## musv

Guten Tag, 

irgendwie bin ich vermutlich zu stark an Gentoo gebunden, dass mir der Blick außerhalb der Gentoo-Welt irgendwie zu trübe geworden ist. 

Ich hab ein Notebook für meinen Vater (Renter, absolut keine Ahnung von Computer) gekauft. Das Ding hat bis auf die Festplatte eigentlich eine ziemlich potente Hardwareausstattung. Kaufgrund war auch, dass das Acer ohne Windowssteuer erhältlich ist. 

Das Linpus, was auf dem Ding vorinstalliert war, war 'ne Katastrophe. Der Rechner ist während des Bootvorgangs eingefroren. Ich kam dann irgendwie in eine Shell. Ich glaub, es war nicht mal Xorg installiert. Die Platte war in 2 Partitionen unterteilt - eine ext3 und eine Fat. 

Ok, da mein alter Herr ein paar Hundert Kilometer entfernt wohnt, brauch ich 'ne Distri, bei der ich Updates über SSH ziemlich problemlos und schnell aufspielen kann. KDE schwebte mir vor. Nach einiger Recherche hab ich mich für Suse Tumbleweed entschieden (Rolling Release, Binary). 

1. Problem:

Das Suse-ISO kann man nicht so einfach mounten und dann irgendwie den Installer starten. Hab zumindest nichts gefunden. Musste tatsächlich meinen Sysrescue-USB-Stick überschreiben. 

2. Problem:

Ich hatte mit gparted ein Partitionsschema angelegt (GPT statt MBR, mittlerweile Gewohnheit). Suse weigerte sich dann standhaft davon zu booten. Irgendwann hab ich's dann durch Setzen und Entfernen diverser Flags und Grub2-Reinstallation geschafft. 

3. Problem:

Suse ist lahm! Ich weiß nicht, ob's an der Festplatte liegt. Aber die Bootzeit liegt schon irgendwie über einer Minute. Auch das Öffnen der Firefox dauert >10 Sekunden. Runterfahren dauert ebenfalls ewig. Dafür funktioniert alles out of the box. Da ich das Drama gestern Abend erst installiert hatte, kam ich noch nicht zu größeren Untersuchungen. Mitbekommen hab ich, dass der Systemd gnadenlos versucht alles mögliche zu starten (lvm, Zeroconf), was irgendwie als Daemon auf dem Rechner zu existieren scheint - eben Poetterings Philosophie: Das ganze Leben besteht aus Daemons.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage nach dem Performance-Killer, bzw. wie man das abstellen könnte:

Suse entmüllen? Wenn ja, was außer Systemd müsste noch bereinigt werden?

Andere Distri wählen.

SSD in die Kiste reinhängen. 

Im Falle einer anderen Distri steh ich natürlich auf dem Schlauch. Meine "Anforderungen" soweit wären:

Auf KDE optimiert. Soweit ich weiß, wurde die KDE-Integration z.B. bei Kubuntu eher  stiefmütterlich behandelt.

Rolling Release

Binary-Distribution

Brauchbarer kommunikativer Paketmanager.

Arch hab bei mir auf Arbeit in einer VMWare installiert. Ist eigentlich ok, was die Geschwindigkeit anbetrifft. Aber Pacman ist irgendwie nicht so der Hammer. Die ganzen Parameter find ich undurchsichtig und wenn mal nach einem Update eine Fehlermeldung kommt (Paket xyz konnte nicht installiert werden, oder Konflikt mit irgendwas), geht ohne Tante Google gar nichts. Auf die jeweiligen geposteten Lösungen würde ich nie alleine kommen. Mit apt-get, zypper und yum hatte ich bisher herzlich wenig zu tun - eben 10 Jahre Gentoo-Treue.

Was sollte ich jetzt am besten aus der bestehenden Situation machen?

----------

## schmidicom

Wir haben bei uns in der Firma so einen allgemeinen PC für Multimedia und ungefiltertes Internet den wir ürsprünglich mit Ubuntu betrieben hatten. Doch wegen fehlender Akzeptanz von Unity (wen wunderts, mich nicht) habe ich dann auch alternativen gesucht und bin bei der KDE-Version von fedora hängen geblieben. Die war/ist um einiges schneller als Ubuntu und dank KDE wurde es von den Leuten auch recht schnell angenommen, könnte also ev. auch was für dich sein.

Probieren geht über Studieren, so heisst es doch oder.  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

Um dem Gentoo weiterhin treu zu bleiben, könntest Du es mit Sabayon versuchen. Wie gut "entropy" jedoch ist kann ich nicht sagen. An sonsten habe ich keine Tipps, da ungefähr die selbe Gentoo-Treue auf dem Buckel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## l3u

Warum denn nicht Gentoo? Kann man doch ganz nett fernwarten. Meinen Eltern hab ich mal KUbuntu verpasst, was scheinbar relativ gut läuft. Abgesehen davon komm ich auch schon fast auf zehn Jahre und hab keine Ahnung, was sonst so kursiert ;-)

----------

## Max Steel

Sabayon ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute ERgänzung zu Gentoo, wenn man Binarys verwenden möchte. entropy nutzt eben die gleiche Portage-Datenbank zum ablegen der installierten Pakete (eben /var/db/pkg mit gleicher Struktur) und somit voll Kompatibel. Ich warte einige PCs außer Haus die mit Sabayon bestückt sind (ähnliche Anwendungsfälle: Freunde, Omas, Onkels; alle mit der Anforderung "Es muss laufen!" und sie fühlen sich gut wenn sie wissen wie das Monstrum eingeschalten wird) und können hier bequem (per dyndns) von hier eben gewartet und aktuell gehalten werden =)

----------

## mv

Kann der Rechner denn nicht einfach 1-2 mal im Monat über Nacht (und vielleicht etwas länger) anbleiben?

So halte ich es mit dem Rechner von meinem Vater, beide 600 km entfernt. Der Rechner ist sogar sehr schwach auf der Brust (Athlon, 512 MB RAM).

Aber gerade bei Gentoo gibt es eben die schmerzlose Entfernung von dem ganzen überflüssigen Bloat (systemd, hald, *kit, nepomuk, hier auch pam), wodurch der Rechner auch unter KDE benutzbar schnell läuft (obwohl sich mein Vater inzwischen auch an eine Spezialkonfiguration von fvwm von mir gewöhnt hat, was alles nochmals vereinfacht und beschleunigt hat).

Nur bei ganz speziellen Ebuilds (icedtea, libreoffice) ist es aus Zeitgründen nötig, sie doch auf meinem schnellen Rechner hier in einer speziellen chroot zu bauen und binär zu "verschicken" (was natürlich dank Telekom-gedrosselter Upload-Raten bei "normalen" Paketen keine große Zeitersparnis brächte).

----------

## nikaya

SuSE bzw, jetzt openSUSE war in Bezug auf Bootzeit noch nie die schnellste Distribution. Das derzeitige Tumbleweed beruht zum Großteil noch auf 12.2 und systemd Version 44. Die in einigen Tagen erscheinende 12.3 hat systemd-195 (und damit demnächst auch Tumbleweed). Die 12.3 RC1 bootet mit dieser Version von systemd erheblich schneller als noch 12.2. Aufräumen mit Yast --> Runleveleditor wird da vermutlich noch zusätzliche Bootzeit sparen.

Bei mir habe ich auch SUSEfirewall2 deaktiviert. Es gab da mal Probleme mit blockiertem Netzwerkdrucker. Eine Firewall braucht man imho als Privatanwender nicht.

Die KDE-Integration bei openSUSE ist schon eine der besten. Ähnlich gut ist Mageia.

Rolling Release: Tumbleweed ist nicht so Hardcore bleeding edge wie Arch oder Gentoo testing. Bei letztgenannten gibt es hier und da mal kleinere oder größere Probleme bei Updates. Tumbleweed ist da eher gemässigter. Sachen wie Kernel, Libreoffice, KDE oder Gnome werden ziemlich aktuell gehalten. Andere Corekomponenten werden erst bei einem neuen Release getauscht. Kernel ist fast immer der aktuellste. Kein Wunder da einer der wichtigsten Kernelentwickler (Greg Kroah-Hartman) auch Hauptmaintainer von Tumbleweed ist. TW ist also eher für auf Sicherheit bedachte Anwender mit dem Wunsch nach Rolling Release ausgelegt. 

Brauchbarer kommunikativer Paketmanager: Zypper ist mittlerweile einer der besten highlevel Paketmanager die ich kenne. Der Satsolver ist vom feinsten und es gab bei mir noch keine Situation wo er keine Lösung hatte. Allerdings nervt mich apper/packagekit so dass ich diese immer deinstalliere. Paketmanagement ist natürlich auch mit Yast möglich (nutzt auch libzypp), benutze ich aber fast nie.

----------

## manuels

Hier meine Erfahrung in diese Richtung:

Meine Mutter hat ebenfalls nicht so die Ahnung von Computern. Ich habe ihr einen Laptop mit Ubuntu aufgesetzt.

Sie ist total zufrieden: Ja, sie nutzt (das von vielen verhasste) Unity. Ich finde es für sie total angemessen. Es ist wirklich unkompliziert und die fünf Programme, die sie nutzt, kann sie schnell erreichen.

An Updates werden nur Sicherheitsrelevante (automatisch) eingespielt.

Und falls mal was ist, kann ich mich zur Not über reverse ssh-Port-Forwarding einwählen.

Man kann über Ubuntu viel schimpfen, aber meine Erfahrung für Ubuntu in diesem Einsatzgebiet ist wirklich positiv.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Habe mich zu dem Thema zwar schon öfters geäussert, aber kann das noch einmal wiederholen. Alles was von xxxbuntu einschliesslich

Ablegern (mint) kommt halte ich für um es vorsichtig auszudrücken für unbenutzbar sprich viele Programme funktionieren nicht richtig oder stürzen

ab usw., das entspricht nicht dem was Linux eigentlich "stark" macht.

Fedora kann man eigentlich nicht mehr als Distri bezeichnen, für mich sind das nur noch Planlos zusammen geschissene Alpha Pakete ohne irgend

ein Plan oder Ziel da hinter.

Suse hat mich sehr überrascht, Programme stabil, KDE oder auch XFCE laufen auch ohne Probleme, wobei ich ein "GTK Onkel" bin und XFCE meistens

unter Suse benutze aber ich auch unter KDE (einschliesslich KDE Programmen) keine Problem hatte. Suse wird wenn ich mal etwas Zeit habe fedora 

als meine rpm Dist ersetzen, sprich wenn ich es mal eingerichtet habe. Das mit der lange Bootzeit da muss ich leider zustimmen aber immerhin 

weisen die doch am beginn beim booten darauf hin mit:

Do fast boot  :Smile: 

Und nicht zu vergessen Debian. Zu jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann man eigentlich auch schon "wheezy" nehme sprich wenn einmal eingerichtet und wheezy

dann mal Stable wird hat man viele Jahre ruhe. Und bei der Stabilität kann ich bei debian bei "Stable" auch nichts schlechtes sagen.

Zu guten Schluss ich habe immer eine eingerichtete .rpm dist eine .deb dist und gentoo auf meinem Arbeitsrechner. Wenn ich mal ein bisschen Langeweile

habe schau ich mir immer wider unterschiedliche dists auf meiner Testpartition an und was ich oben geschrieben habe sind meine "Erfahrungswert" und spiegelt

nur meine Meinung wider, andere mögen andere Erfahrungen gemacht habe und brauchen sich durch mein Post nicht "angepisst" fühlen (bevor das eine unendlich

lange Diskussion gibt).

[edit]

Sabayon hatte ich noch vergessen. Das hat meiner Meinung nach die gleichen Probleme wie xxxbuntu. Das "knallt" einfach zu oft bzw. viele Sachen sind nicht

stabil. 

MfG

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich würde bzgl. Ubuntu auch eher manuels zustimmen. 

Wenn ich was binäres Suchen würde, das out of the box funktionieren soll und ich frei von ideologischen und softwarepolitischen Entscheidungen wäre, würde ich mich auch für Ubuntu entscheiden. Ich habe es für meine Zwecke hier getestet und es tat überraschend gut und fehlerfrei.

Speziell für die älteren (=alten) Semester scheint das eine gute Lösung zu sein.

----------

## nikaya

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fedora kann man eigentlich nicht mehr als Distri bezeichnen, für mich sind das nur noch Planlos zusammen geschissene Alpha Pakete ohne irgend ein Plan oder Ziel da hinter.

 

Naja, ein Plan oder Ziel steht schon auf der Projektseite:

 *Quote:*   

> "It's a treasure trove for the curious Linux user who wants to explore the latest and greatest Linux has to offer." 

 

Fedora war schon immer dafür bekannt schnell die neuesten Versionen bereit zu stellen. Ist halt deren Philosophie. Groß getestet wird anscheinend nicht, Bugfixes werden oft auf die nächste Paketversion verschoben. Neueste Technologien werden schnell übernommen um erst dann zu schauen wie stabil das alles auf Dauer ist. Viele Projekte werden von Red Hat Entwicklern initiiert oder entwickelt (Gnome, systemd usw.).

Fedora haben ihre Zielgruppe und sind auch ziemlich beliebt (außerhalb Deutschlands). So nebenbei, um zu schauen was es gerade an aktuellen Entwicklungen gibt, ist Fedora ganz nett. Als Arbeitssystem würde ich es nicht unbedingt benutzen. Für jemanden ohne etwas fundiertere Linuxkenntnisse ist es ungeeignet.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   
> 
> Fedora kann man eigentlich nicht mehr als Distri bezeichnen, für mich sind das nur noch Planlos zusammen geschissene Alpha Pakete ohne irgend ein Plan oder Ziel da hinter. 
> 
> Naja, ein Plan oder Ziel steht schon auf der Projektseite:
> ...

 

Ja, das hat sich aber in den Jahren verändert. Ich komme von RedHat sprich als fedora noch RedHat hiess (ca. vor 15 Jahre). Ich hatte meine ersten ernsthaften

"gehversuche" mit Linux unter RedHat gemacht und seit dem auch immer ein eingerichtetes und Prodiktive zu nutzendes RedHat/Fedora System auf meinem

Rechner gehabt. Die Qualität hat über die Jahre immer mehr nachgelassen (seit den letzten drei Jahren massiv). Ohne das ich das jetzt genau nachgeprüft habe

meine ich das war so die Zeit als Alan Cox RedHat verlassen hat, da ging es steil bergab. Da ich ausschliesslich mit Linux arbeite und deshalb auch jeden Tag mehr 

Erfahrung und wissen in dem Bereich erlange, wird es trotz dem immer Fummelei und Bastelei fedora für mich anständig ans laufen zu halten. Das da viel neue 

Software bei ist war bei fedora immer so aber die lief auch stabil.

Was wird denn da noch gross initiiert und Entwickelt? Software für Smartphones und Tabletts, 

aber das will ich jetzt nicht weiter Diskutieren. Ich bin mittlerweile auf dem Trip was von denen kommt ist eh nur noch Scheisse, das lohnt sich gar nicht mehr 

anzuschauen und hoffe das ich das bei meine anderen Dist nicht aufs Auge gedrückt kriege.

Ist Fedora wirklich noch beliebt? Ich weiss nicht, es soll auch Firmen geben die Leute einstellen die für Ihr Produkt auf den unterschiedlichen Seiten Voten oder 

downloaden damit sie nach aussen gut dastehen, will ich denen aber jetzt nicht unterstellen. Ohne belastbare Zahlen bin ich bei so etwas sehr skeptisch.

Und wie alles andere auch nur meine Meinung, also nichts wichtiges.

MfG

----------

## musv

Erst mal herzlichen Dank für die vielen Anregungen. Meine bisherigen Gedanken:

Gentoo wollte ich nicht. Den Rechner über Nacht anlassen, kommt nicht in Frage. Sofern ich mein NAS noch zum Laufen krieg, hab ich allein bei mir 4 Gentoo-Kisten zu pflegen (alle Testing). Wenn ich auf dem Notebook meines Vaters mal was zerschieß, ist der Rechner platt, da kann ich nicht mal 450 km hinfahren. Ist mir von daher zu unsicher. Die Updates vor Ort erledigen, hätte den Effekt, dass sich mein Familienbesuch ausschließlich in eine Update-Orgie verwandeln würde. Und Sabayon trau ich nicht so richtig. 

Von Fedora lass ich mal die Finger. Wenn das wirklich Alpha-Status ist, ist das für mich nicht geeignet. Bin mit dem Redhat-Zeug bisher nie richtig warm geworden, obwohl ich mal in der Uni bei den Maschinenbauern einen Scientific-Linux-Rechner für ein Schaltungskonstruktionsprogramm aufgesetzt hab.

Ubuntu hatte ich schon ein paar Mal probiert. Das ist eigentlich schon ok. Evtl. propier ich Kubuntu doch mal aus oder halt gleich Debian. 

Mageia sagt mir noch nichts. Werd ich mal nachlesen. 

Im Gegensatz zu fuchur bin ich kein GTK- sondern ein Qt-Onkel. Von daher war Suse meine erste Wahl. 

Ok, was probieren werd: 

Die SSD bestell ich. Wenn in das Ding 2 Platten reinpassen, lass ich die andere drin. Falls nicht, muss man ein alter Herr eben mit 128 GB auskommen, die trotzdem noch zuviel für ihn sind. Dann versuch ich das Suse zu entmüllen (Runlevel-Editor). Mal sehen, wieviel man da rausholen kann (lvm, Pulse, Avahi, mDNS erst mal runter). Die 12.3. werd ich auf alle Fälle auch probieren. 

Falls das nicht den gewünschten Effekt hat, probier ich mal Kubuntu und Debian. Hab grad gesehen, dass Mageia ein Mandriva-Derivat ist. Mandriva hab ich bisher nur mal vor vielen Jahren bei einer Freundin gesehen. Wäre ein vollkommen neues Gebiet.

----------

## nikaya

Bezüglich Rolling Release:

Ich habe gerade ein Upgrade einer 12.2 Installation problemlos mit zypper auf 12.3 durchgeführt. Bei einer früheren 12.1 ging es auch ohne Probleme auf 12.2. Vor dem Upgrade sollte man eigentlich nur besser libzypp und rpm auf die neuen Versionen updaten. Ansonsten lief es schmerzfrei durch. 

Ich will damit sagen dass viele der heutigen Paketmanager mit dist-upgrades nicht mehr große Probleme haben. openSUSE bringt ca. alle 8 Monate eine neue Version heraus. Sachen wie Firefox oder Thunderbird werden ständig aktuel gehalten. Rolling Release muss nicht unbedingt sein.

----------

## bell

Zum Thema SSD: Hab vor kurzem mein Laptop auch aufgewertet. Bei mir ist das DVD-Laufwerk rausnehmbar. Also kaufte ich mir noch ein HDD-Bay. Dh. jetzt kann ich je nach Bedarf entweder DVD-Brenner oder die alte 320 GB Festplatte im Laptop haben. Da ich selten brenne, ist die Platte die meiste Zeit drin. Vielleicht gibt es für Dich eine vergleichbare Möglichkeit.

Zum Topic: Ja es ist zur Zeit furchtbar. Es gibt irgendwie keine guten einsteiger-freundlichen Linux-Distributionen mehr. Die versuchen alle auf den Mobile-Zug aufzuspringen und vernachlässigen den Desktop-Markt. Ich selbst bin auf Gentoo eingeschossen. Für andere war Ubuntu mein Favorit als Empfehlung. Aber nach der Aktion mit der Amazon-Suche kann ich diese Distri nicht mehr mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen.

----------

## manuels

Hier noch meine 2 Cents zu Updates und Rolling-Releases:

Ich habe in solchen Situationen immer die Long-Term-Support-Version von Ubuntu genutzt (wobei andere Distributionen sicherlich ähnliches anbieten).

Meiner Meinung macht es keinen Sinn Rolling-Releases zu installieren oder "normale Versionen" einer Distribution zu installieren, die sich immer auf den allerneusten Stand updaten (Ausnahme natürlich Sicherheits-Updates).

Rolling-Releases sind für "uns Freaks" sicherlich sehr interessant, aber Otto-Normalverbraucher will einen Rechner, der einfach funktioniert und sich die Oberfläche nicht auf einmal durch ein Update verändert. Alles soll einfach nur laufen, Power-User-Features (ich hasse diesen Ausdruck) werden sowieso nicht gebraucht.

Und weniger Stress machen soche Distributionen sowieso, da nicht auf einmal etwas durch ein Update schieflaufen kann.

Nur meine Meinung.

----------

## schmidicom

@manuels

Also wer Angst vor Veränderungen hat ist mit Linux wohl generell schlecht beraten unabhängig davon um welche Distribution es sich handelt. Außerdem ist mit der Wahl des richtigen DE das Rolling-Update auch kein allzu großes Problem mehr. Habe schon mehrere KDE 4.X Upgrades hinter mir und wenn nicht gezielt nach Veränderungen am GUI gesucht wird findet man auch keine.

----------

## Erdie

Meine Frau hat Kubuntu und kommt damit gut zurecht. Wenn es Dir allerdings aufgrund der Entfernung auf Betriebssicherheit ankommt, hätte ich bei Kubuntu so meine Bedenken. Allzu oft mußte ich das System reparieren weil es nach einem Kernelupdate nicht mehr hochkam. In Deiner Situation wäre das jedesmal ein Desaster gewesen. Mein Xubuntu auf dem Netbook läuft dagegen gut. Da ist noch nichts passiert bisher.

----------

## cryptosteve

Mal ehrlich ... wenn ich ein entferntes System für einen Rentner (resp. alten Mann/Frau) meiner Wahl stabil halten möchte, dann installiere ich ein mir genehmes System und fahre einfach keine Updates. Ein paar Sachen lassen sich im Router oder z.B. durch Browseraddons blocken und den Rest nehme ich einfach in Kauf. 

Wenn ich mir die Anwendungsgebiete meines Vaters vorstelle, dann sehe ich da kaum gefährliche Szenarien, und wenn es welche gäbe, wäre er mit Windows in jedem Fall schlechter bedient.

----------

## mrsteven

Für Kisten, mit denen ich keinen Ärger haben will und die nicht die allerneueste Hardware verbaut haben, nehme ich inzwischen Debian stable. Läuft bei meinem Bruder (würde sagen: Normalanwender, ohne großartige IT-Kenntnisse) weitestgehend beschwerdefrei, also noch nichts was wirklich ein Problem darstellt.

Bei deinem relativ neuen Notebook ist vielleicht Debian testing eine Idee, schließlich dürfte das auch demnächst stable werden. Hierzu habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen bisher.

----------

## l3u

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Mal ehrlich ... wenn ich ein entferntes System für einen Rentner (resp. alten Mann/Frau) meiner Wahl stabil halten möchte, dann installiere ich ein mir genehmes System und fahre einfach keine Updates. Ein paar Sachen lassen sich im Router oder z.B. durch Browseraddons blocken und den Rest nehme ich einfach in Kauf. 
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Anwendungsgebiete meines Vaters vorstelle, dann sehe ich da kaum gefährliche Szenarien, und wenn es welche gäbe, wäre er mit Windows in jedem Fall schlechter bedient.

 

+1 – früher (TM) gab’s auch nicht immerzu Updates, insbesondere in Prä-Internet-Zeiten (kann sich noch wer dran erinnern?!) Den meisten „Normal“-Usern ist es doch egal, ob’s aktuell ist, wenn’s geht.

----------

## bell

+1. Habe für den alten Laptop meiner Mutter mal die richtige Distri gesucht. Irgendwann wurde es doch Gentoo, kompiliert mit "-Os" da nur 512MB RAM. Wenn ich mal im Schnitt 1. pro Jahr für eine Woche da bin, lasse ich abends ein eix-sync + emerge -e world laufen und anschließend mit e4rat die wichtigsten Programme beschleunigen.

Es ist ein Dual-Boot mit Windows, da der Drucker nicht unter Linux unterstützt wird und der Flash-Player etwas performanter unter Windows ist. Linux wird gestartet, wenn sie schnell mal was im Netz nachschauen will. Linux: Bootzeit ~1 Minute und Windows: ~5 Minuten bis Desktop und bis es bedienbar ist nochmal 5.

Letztes "Problem": Hab mal den Windows Media Player unter Win aktualisiert und die neue Version hatte ein neues UI. Zitat: "Mache es rückgängig und bastele nicht so viel meinem Lap herum!". Naja, die Frau habe ich dann vorgewarnt, dass wenn sie sich einen neuen Laptop kaufen sollte, mit Windows 7 ist wieder alles komplett anders. Und für Win7 gibt es auch keine Treiber für ihren Epson Drucker. Wenn ich drüber nachdenke was sie zu Win8 sagen würde?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Für Kisten, mit denen ich keinen Ärger haben will und die nicht die allerneueste Hardware verbaut haben, nehme ich inzwischen Debian stable. Läuft bei meinem Bruder (würde sagen: Normalanwender, ohne großartige IT-Kenntnisse) weitestgehend beschwerdefrei, also noch nichts was wirklich ein Problem darstellt.
> 
> Bei deinem relativ neuen Notebook ist vielleicht Debian testing eine Idee, schließlich dürfte das auch demnächst stable werden. Hierzu habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen bisher.

 

Das kann ich so unterschreiben. Zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann man auch schon "wheezy" nehmen (momentan noch testing, aber es komme keine neuen

Packete und Versionssprünge hinzu sonder es wird auf stable hingearbeitet/gepacht). Vorteil ist dann bei Debian es kommen nur Sicherheitsupdates/patches und kein

Versionssprung. Und bei den langen reales Zyklen hat man dann auch lange (meist mehrere Jahre "ruhe"). Ich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft ein Debian

stable was eingerichtet war durch (Sicherheit)updates zu zerschiessen. Nach dem es einrichten war liefe es auch bis zur nächsten reales ohne das

ich nach updates hand anlegen musste (läuft bei mir auf meinem "all in one" server seit zusammen weit über 10 Jahren problemlos). Wird aber auch sicher Leute

geben die schon einmal Probleme hatten.  

Und zu Thema einrichten und keine Updates fahren. Ich denke nur an die kürzlichen flash, java, kernel usw. bugs und fixes. Geraden wenn mit Browser und surfen halte

ich da überhaupt nichts von, aber andere sind da wohl "schmerzfreier" wie ich. 

MfG

----------

## slick

Linux Mint Debian Edition (LMDE)  ist vermutlich das was du suchst. Ich meine das kommt default als Xfce o. MATE o. Cinnamon, aber das installieren von KDE sollte nicht das Problem darstellen. Ist ein Rolling Release und ich war/bin auf einem kleinen Netbook sehr zufrieden damit. Ist nach der Install auch fertig lokalisiert. Community schient recht aktiv, im Zwiefelsfall ist auch nur ein "gepimptes" testing debian.

Einziges Manko was ich fand: die z.T. relativ alten Installations-Medien machen nach der Installation erstmal ein größeres Upgrade notwendig. Die XFCE-Versionen sind etwas schlecht verlinkt und finden sich meist nur direkt auf den Mirrors.

http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php?action=wiki;page=Einf%C3%BChrung_in_LMDE

http://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php

http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/debian/mint/stable/debian/

http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/linux/debian/mint/testing/

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

 *musv wrote:*   

> Im Falle einer anderen Distri steh ich natürlich auf dem Schlauch. Meine "Anforderungen" soweit wären: 
> 
> Auf KDE optimiert. Soweit ich weiß, wurde die KDE-Integration z.B. bei Kubuntu eher stiefmütterlich behandelt. 
> 
> Rolling Release 
> ...

 

Das passt zu einem großen Prozentsatz auf Chakra. http://www.chakra-project.org/

War ursprünglich ein Fork von Archlinux ist mittlerweile unabhängig. Ist binär, KDE-Only und dürfte pacman als Paketmanager haben. Ist kein Portage aber für ein Binär-Paketmanager ganz brauchbar.

KDE soll soll super modular aufgebaut sein, soll heißen, du kannst sehr detailliert bestimmen was du haben willst ohne 100te von depends mitinstallieren zu müssen die du nicht brauchst.

Jean-Paul

----------

## schmidicom

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> KDE soll soll super modular aufgebaut sein, soll heißen, du kannst sehr detailliert bestimmen was du haben willst ohne 100te von depends mitinstallieren zu müssen die du nicht brauchst.

 

Da wäre ich aber verdammt vorsichtig!

Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach läuft der KDE, sagen wir mal "runder",  wenn einige Teile nicht fehlen sondern über die persönlichen Systemeinstellungen deaktiviert werden. Ich bin auch kein Fan von Nepomuk, Strigi, Virtuoso und der gleichen aber scheinbar ist es von den KDE-Devs nicht mehr wirklich vorgesehen ihren DE ohne diese Dinge zu betreiben. Wer also so etwas unter keinen Umständen auch nur in die Nähe seines Linux kommen lassen will sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen ob der KDE auch wirklich das richtige/passende ist.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Oh, so war das gar nicht gemeint - einfach etwas weglassen.

Bei den meisten Distris hast du die Möglicheit ein "KDE-Full" oder ein "KDE-Light" zu installieren. Beim einen hast du Zeug mit drauf, das du (vielleicht) nicht willst, beim anderen fehlt die etwas und wenn du es nach installierst hast du wieder ein KDE-Full.

Bei Chakra soll dies so nicht der Fall sein. 

Ich habe es aber selbst nie installiert. Zum einen ist es binär, zum anderen KDE-Only - ich bin aber GTK-fixiert.

Jean-Paul

----------

## musv

So, ich geb mal eine kleine Rückmeldung. Hatte in den letzten Tagen nicht wirklich viel Zeit. 

Suse hab ich runtergehauen und Chakra installiert, dabei hab ich die normale HDD noch durch eine SSD ersetzt. 

Während Suse mit der integrierten HDD ca. 1 Minute bis zum Desktop brauchte, ist das bei Chakra in weniger als 10 Sekunden erledigt. Der Bootvorgang dauert ca. 2-3 Sekunden. Die restliche Zeit wird für das Starten der SSD benötigt. Runterfahren geht auch in ca. 2 Sekunden. 

Für mich schwierig ist noch immer pacman. Muss mich erst mal damit noch etwas auseinandersetzen. 

Beispiele:

Installiert man irgendwelche Pakete, werden einem optionale Abhängigkeiten angeboten. Dabei hab ich aber keine Ahnung, wie ich die optionalen Pakete als Abhängigkeit zu den explizit installierten Paketen kennzeichne. Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen hab, gibt's halt nur Abhängigkeiten und explizit installierte Pakete. An der Stelle fehlen mir sowas wie die USE-Flags. D.h. wenn ich ein optionales Paket installier, würde ich auch gern von Pacman eine Nachricht bekommen, dass ich das optionale Paket wieder runterschmeißen kann, sofern das Hauptpaket deinstalliert wurde. Sowas wie /var/lib/portage/world, wo ich auch mal einen direkten Blick reinwerfen kann, fehlt mir an der Stelle auch noch.

Eventuell muss ich noch ein paar Repositories hinzufügen. Momentan kann ich eintippen:

```
pacman -S gimp
```

 und bekommen eine Meldung, dass es das Paket Gimp nicht gibt. Auch pacman -Ss gimp findet nichts. Selbiges Problem hatte ich mit lshw. An der Stelle fehlt mir bei pacman einfach noch eine bessere Übersicht, welche Pakete es in welchen Rubriken gibt. Bei Gentoo geh ich halt zur Not in /usr/portage/$rubrik rein. Sowas hab ich bei Chakra/Arch noch nicht gefunden.

Insgesamt macht Chakra aber einen ganz passablen Eindruck. Da ich auf Arbeit Arch eh schon seit einiger Zeit in einer VMWare nutz, werd ich wohl bei Chakra bleiben. Dumm bei Arch find ich halt, dass ich bei so ziemlich jeder Pacman-Update-Panne googlen muss. Die Lösungen sind leider häufig nicht aus den Fehlermeldungen herleitbar.

----------

## franzf

 *musv wrote:*   

> Suse hab ich runtergehauen

 

Da ich hier auch nen Laptop hab, der mir fürs Gentoopflegen zu langsam wird, überleg ich mir da ne binary distro draufzuhauen. Hatte da eigentlich an Suse gedacht.

War es letztlich der langsame Boot, wegen dem du es runter gehauen hast, oder gab's andere Probleme?

Morgen um die Zeit gibts ja opensuse 12.3 - ich hätte dann direkt das genommen.

Und als kleiner Nebenkriegsschauplatz an alle Erfahrenen:

Meine Internetverbindung ist - aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Ich bin immer froh wenn ich ein kleines Gentoo minimal Image gezogen bekomme. Große install DVDs schrecken mich immer ab. Vor allem für upgrades alle 6 Monate ist das dann Horror.

Gibt es Distros, die das mittlerweile on-the-fly hinbekommen, also Upgrade OHNE Neuinstallation/neuer install DVD?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

 *musv wrote:*   

> Installiert man irgendwelche Pakete, werden einem optionale Abhängigkeiten angeboten. Dabei hab ich aber keine Ahnung, wie ich die optionalen Pakete als Abhängigkeit zu den explizit installierten Paketen kennzeichne. Soweit ich das bisher mitbekommen hab, gibt's halt nur Abhängigkeiten und explizit installierte Pakete. An der Stelle fehlen mir sowas wie die USE-Flags. D.h. wenn ich ein optionales Paket installier, würde ich auch gern von Pacman eine Nachricht bekommen, dass ich das optionale Paket wieder runterschmeißen kann, sofern das Hauptpaket deinstalliert wurde. Sowas wie /var/lib/portage/world, wo ich auch mal einen direkten Blick reinwerfen kann, fehlt mir an der Stelle auch noch. 

 

Da hast du gleich die Schwachstelle erwischt. 

Es gibt tatsächlich nur Abhängigkeiten und explizit installierte Pakete. Optionale Pakete musst du separat installieren, eine Zuordnung zum eigentlichen Paket gibt es imho nicht.

Insgesamt ist pacman im Vergleich zu portage fast als primitiv anzusehen. Richtig Spass macht es, wenn du 100 Pakete zum Update bekommst und auch nur eines davon rumzickt - pacman bricht in diesem Fall das komplette Update ab.

 *musv wrote:*   

> Eventuell muss ich noch ein paar Repositories hinzufügen.

 

Ja, in der pacman.conf "extra" und "community" freischalten. Denn gimp sollte eigentlich zu finden sein, es sei denn chakra bietet es erst gar nicht an, weil total gtk-verseucht  :Very Happy: 

Jean-Paul

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Und als kleiner Nebenkriegsschauplatz an alle Erfahrenen:
> ...

 

Bei debian hatte ich in diesem Bereich noch nie probleme. Sprich habe hier einen Installation die von damals woody stable kam und

dann auch mit mehreren sprüngen zum jetzigen stable upgedatet wurde. 

Suse habe ich in diesem Bereich noch keine Erfahrung habe aber auch dort schon ein bisschen "rumgespielt" bezüglich unterschiedlichem "repos".

Lief eigentlich problemlos. Andersrum kannst du ja dort auch "Tumbleweed" benutzen und hast dann eine rolling releas.

Noch etwas. Bezüglich der bootzeit bei Suse, wenn man seinen eigenen/angepassten Kernel für Suse baut wird sich das Problem auch erledigt haben (habe

es noch nicht ausprobiert ist nur eine Vermutung).

MfG

----------

## musv

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Da hast du gleich die Schwachstelle erwischt. Es gibt tatsächlich nur Abhängigkeiten und explizit installierte Pakete. Optionale Pakete musst du separat installieren, eine Zuordnung zum eigentlichen Paket gibt es imho nicht. Insgesamt ist pacman im Vergleich zu portage fast als primitiv anzusehen. Richtig Spass macht es, wenn du 100 Pakete zum Update bekommst und auch nur eines davon rumzickt - pacman bricht in diesem Fall das komplette Update ab.

 

Ok, dachte ich mir schon fast, als ich dann gestern noch das Pacman-Wiki durchgelesen hab. Wenigstens hab ich eine Option gefunden, mit der man sich sämtliche explizit installierten Pakete anzeigen lassen kann. 

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Suse hab ich runtergehauen War es letztlich der langsame Boot, wegen dem du es runter gehauen hast, oder gab's andere Probleme?

 

Die 12.3. soll angeblich schneller sein. Es war nicht nur die Bootzeit. Auch als ich Firefox starten wollte, brauchte der so 10 Sekunden (konventionelle HDD). Das dürfte trotzdem nicht sein.

Suse bringt auch viele Eigenentwicklungen ein. Bei einem Update siehst du dann 5-10 Pakete in der Updateliste, die da "OpenSuse-Update" heißen. D.h. du entfernst Dich dadurch immer weiter von Standard-GNU/Linux.

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Da hast du gleich die Schwachstelle erwischt. Es gibt tatsächlich nur Abhängigkeiten und explizit installierte Pakete. Optionale Pakete musst du separat installieren, eine Zuordnung zum eigentlichen Paket gibt es imho nicht. Insgesamt ist pacman im Vergleich zu portage fast als primitiv anzusehen. Richtig Spass macht es, wenn du 100 Pakete zum Update bekommst und auch nur eines davon rumzickt - pacman bricht in diesem Fall das komplette Update ab.

 

Ok, dachte ich mir schon fast, als ich dann gestern noch das Pacman-Wiki durchgelesen hab. Wenigstens hab ich eine Option gefunden, mit der man sich sämtliche explizit installierten Pakete anzeigen lassen kann. 

Das mit dem Totalabbruch kenn ich schon von Arch. Könnte man durchaus als notwendig erachten, um die Konsistenz des Gesamtsystems garantieren zu können.

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Noch etwas. Bezüglich der bootzeit bei Suse, wenn man seinen eigenen/angepassten Kernel für Suse baut wird sich das Problem auch erledigt haben 

 

Hatte ich mal unter Arch ausprobiert. Hatte den Vanilla-Kernel gezogen, konfiguriert und compiliert. Konnte das Arch auch zum Booten bewegen. Die Probleme kamen dann mit den Updates. Wenn irgendwelche Pakete Kernelmodule bauen wollten, fanden sie die Kernel-Sourcen nicht. Um in Arch eigene Kernelsourcen zu integrieren, muss man das halbe System umschreiben. Siehe Arch-Wiki. Das war mir dann schon beim ersten Update zu blöd.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Und als kleiner Nebenkriegsschauplatz an alle Erfahrenen:
> ...

 

Suse definitiv nicht. Wie gesagt Installer bei Neuinstallation top aber:

Habe gerade von 12.2 auf 12.3 upgedatet.

1. Mein grub wurde ohne nachfrage durch suses grub2 ersetzt und auch in den MBR geschrieben bzw. davon gebootet.

2. Durchbooten mag er nicht mehr, ich zitiere: *Quote:*   

> Welcom to emergency mode.
> 
> Use "systemctl default" or ^D to enter default mode

 

Kenne das gekasper mit systemctl  und irgend welche kryptischen befehlen eingeben von fedora weil das system nicht bootet.

Werde mir natürlich auch nicht die mühe machen das zu untersuche oder zu reparieren. Wofür auch, habe hier mein gentoo und

debian. Und das ein System bei einer binary distro mit Standarte Kernel nicht hochfährt gab es bei mir auch noch nie. Suse werde

ich für mich halt jetzt nach der anfänglichen sehr Positiven Erstinstallation auch nur noch als schort Distro bezeichnen.

[ironie]Oder habe ich mir da eine Virus oder Wurm eingefangen? Auf Linux Systemen ohne systemctl und hatte noch nie bootprobleme

nach upgrades[/ironie]

MfG

----------

## musv

Ein Boot-Problem hatte ich sowohl bei Suse als auch bei Chakra. Der Grund:

Ich hab folgendes Partitionsschema angelegt:

sda1: 2 MiB: bios_grub

sda2: 6 GB BOOT (da soll noch 'ne SysrescueCD und ein Knoppix mit rein)

sda3: 40 GB ROOT

Sowohl Suse als auch Chakra erkannten zwar die GPT und installierten Grub2, kamen dann beim Booten des eigentlichen Systems nicht damit klar. Ich musste noch mal ins Installations-/Rettunssytem, per chroot die Installation mounten und den Grub mit grub-install neu schreiben. Erst dann ging's. Warum die Installer nicht damit klarkommen, weiß ich nicht. 

Zu Systemd:

Ich glaub, wir werden uns wohl damit in Zukunft beschäftigen müssen. Das Ding ist schon sauschnell. Nach weniger als 10 Sekunden - inklusive der Wartezeit im Grub - bin ich im KDE. Booten des Kernels und der Initscripte dauert ca. 2-3 Sekunden. Ebenfalls in 2 Sekunden ist der Rechner ausgeschaltet. Ich überleg ernsthaft, irgendwann mal meine Gentoo-Rechner auf systemd umzustellen. Ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl hab ich trotzdem bei dem Teil in Bezug auf die Anpassung diverser Scripte.

----------

## franzf

Ich habs jetzt doch erst mal mit suse probiert, u.A. wg. dem Bericht hier:

http://morice.ipsquad.net/blog/?p=29

Der erste Versuch scheiterte, da er mir ne Warnung um die Ohren haute, eine Installation auf meine bereits formatierte Platte wäre nicht unterstützt (trotz Haken bei "bitte formatieren"). Naja - Abbruch, neu starten -> geht.

Bei der Softwareauswahl kann man nicht wirklich feinstufig auswählen (jedenfalls hab ich derlei nicht entdeckt) WAS ich von dem kde-desktop installieren will. Jetzt bekomm ich grad digikam installiert und ein fettes artwork-Paket, was ich nicht wirklich brauche. Außerdem kamen einige GNOME-Translations - irritiert etwas, wenn man KDE-Umgebung wählt, aber wahrscheinlich ist das für System-Programme.

Ich werde das jetzt mal beobachten (hat angekündigt, 1.2 GB runterzuladen, was mich doch etwas ärgert - mal schaun ob der das bis zum Zapfenstreich schafft...). Trotzdem - der Installer gefällt mir. Seit meinem letzten Kontakt mit suse vor ~10 Jahren hat sich aber nicht SOOO viel geändert (bilde ich mir ein) - bis auf das nicht mehr verwendete qt/kde-theme "Keramik", was default war und mich nach dem Umstieg von windows doch umgehauen hat  :Very Happy: 

edit:

OUCH! 

Obwohl ich explizit bei Office NICHT INSTALLIEREN angehakt habe, bekomme ich jetzt tonnenweise libreoffice-Kram installiert. ARGH!!!!

Und jetzt auch noch metatheme-adwaita - Hallo, das ist Gnome! WAS IST DA LOS?!?

@systemd:

Ich hatte vor einigen Wochen nen kurzen Ausflug zu Gnome - nachdem GDM 25 Sekunden brauchte, der login in gnome dann nochmal >20 dachte ich es liegt an der Abwesenheit von systemd. Also das System umgekrämpelt - gdm+login haben sich NICHT verkürzt, der boot aber auch nicht wirklich. Extreme disk-IO zu Beginn, Services starteten zögerlich, ab einem gewissen Moment ging die IO zurück und die Services flutschten. Vielleich war das 1 Sekunde schneller, aber es war nicht weltbewegend. Auf HDD, nicht SSD, wohlgemerkt. Die Doku für Gentoo ist nicht gerade umfangreich, man findet viel bei Arch, was allerdings nicht so ohne weiteres für Gentoo funktioniert. Ich wollte z.B. (wg. dem lahmen gdm) autologin umsetzen - Pustekuchen... Ein alsa-service hat auch gefehlt, weshalb ich nach Deinstallation der ganzen Sache (incl. und vor allem von pulseaudio) keinen Sound hatte.

systemd unter Gentoo tu ich mir deshalb erst an, wenn openrc als deprecated markiert ist - oder wenn für mich wichtige Komponenten nicht mehr ohne auskommen und der Support unter Gentoo stimmt.Last edited by franzf on Thu Mar 14, 2013 1:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *musv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Zu Systemd:
> 
> Ich glaub, wir werden uns wohl damit in Zukunft beschäftigen müssen. Das Ding ist schon sauschnell. Nach weniger als 10 Sekunden - inklusive der Wartezeit im Grub - bin ich im KDE. Booten des Kernels und der Initscripte dauert ca. 2-3 Sekunden. Ebenfalls in 2 Sekunden ist der Rechner ausgeschaltet. Ich überleg ernsthaft, irgendwann mal meine Gentoo-Rechner auf systemd umzustellen. Ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl hab ich trotzdem bei dem Teil in Bezug auf die Anpassung diverser Scripte.

 

Ich kenne das von Fedora 15 oder 16. Da fing es an das ich probleme hatte beim booten (bezüglich systemctl usw.).

Was meinst du was es mich interessiert ob mein PC oder auch ein Laptop in 5 oder 10 Sekunden gebootet ist. Anders

Beispiel, bis Suse (oder fedora) den Standard Kernel entpackt hat hat mein gentoo oder aber auch mein debian mit selbsterstellten Kernel schon bis zum Loginmanager

gebootet (entpacken oder was auch immer dauert bei 12.3 bei suse noch genau so lange wie bei 12.2). Wenn die kürzere Bootzeiten

habe wollen hätte man dort ansetzen können. Auf eine Telefon mach es wohl wichtig sein das es schnell bootet (und der Kernel ist auch

wesentlich kleine). Des weiteren ist systemd intransparent (keine fehlermeldungen beim booten und das das System nicht hochkommt weil ein 

bootdienst nicht startet gab es bei mir auch noch nicht.) Vernünftige "sysvinit" gaben einen Fehler aus wenn was im init.d nicht ok war und liefen dann weiter.

Wer bei klarem Verstand ist und Server betreut wir mit Sicherheit nicht auf systemd setzen. Ich gehe davon aus das es immer eine

funktionierende alternative zu systemd gibt (oder hoffe es zu mindestens). Warte erst mal ab was noch weiter kommt, es wurde gerade

ein neues wettrennen gestartet wer den besten X server fürs Telefon baut (wird dann wohl auch so zusammengerödelt das es auf andern Systeme läuft). 

Auf eine Server ist Linux top und ansonsten mit grafischer Benutzeroberfläche wird oder ist Linux in grössten Teilen eine Telefon Software

die so zurecht gebogen wird das die diese auch auf einem PC oder Laptop installieren kannst. Wer damit zurecht kommt oder damit 

zufrieden ist schön. Ich brauche das nicht. Und wie immer nur meine Meinung, also nichts wichtiges. 

MfG

----------

## franzf

3 Stunden Downloadorgie - naja... Aufwand eines Gentoo kde-updates ist wohl ähnlich.

Warum wird eigentlich zu Beginn der Installation geprüft, welche Hardware da ist, nur um dann ALLE xf86-video-X-Pakete zu installieren?

systemd ist immer noch langsam. Auf der schwachen Kiste war openrc schneller...

Ich muss wohl mehr Zeit investieren, um nicht benötigte Dienste aufzustöbern und zu deaktivieren.

Bugs die ich mir schon alle selber rausgepatcht hatte :/ (mit upstream patches, die also jedermann zur Verfügung standen...)

Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis hier wieder Gentoo läuft. Debian ist dann auch keine Alternative, da das Runterladen der .debs auch Ewigkeiten dauern wird, das kde ist mir auch etwas zu alt.

Ansonsten ist deutlich zu spüren, was sich seit dem letzten Update auf dieser Kiste getan hat (kde-4.7.0, xf86-video-intel-2.16.irgendwas) - desktop läuft spürbar flüssiger! Auch das Suse-Plasma-theme gefällt mir besser als Air.

----------

## mv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei der Softwareauswahl kann man nicht wirklich feinstufig auswählen

 

Früher war es so, dass SuSE  bei der Installation nur ein paar grobe "Blöcke" auswählen ließ. Die Feinabstimmung konnte man dann allerdings später machen. Daher meine Empfehlung bei SuSE: Bei der Erstinstallation minimal auswählen und später nachinstallieren, was Du haben willst (außer, Dir ist redundanter Download egal).

 *Quote:*   

> Obwohl ich explizit bei Office NICHT INSTALLIEREN angehakt habe, bekomme ich jetzt tonnenweise libreoffice-Kram installiert. ARGH!!!!
> 
> Und jetzt auch noch metatheme-adwaita - Hallo, das ist Gnome! WAS IST DA LOS?!?

 

Das mit den Dependencies ist halt so 'ne Sache, wenn man keine Useflags hat: Wenn Du unter Gentoo Pakete immer mit vollem Support für Gnome, KDE und Office-Anwendungen installierst, wirst Du auch sehr schnell ein komplettes Gnome+KDE+Office auf der Platte haben, selbst wenn Du kein Einziges davon im world-File hast.

Ich schreibe hier übrigens gerade von einem Ubuntu-Laptop (bei dem ich nicht über das System entscheiden durfte). Für einen Laptop ist der ganze Bloat - insbesondere Network-Manager - natürlich ganz praktisch. Und von dem *-kit-Bloat abgesehen, ist das System auch erstaunlich schlank, und zum aktuell halten müssen erstaunlich wenige Daten heruntergeladen werden. Gefällt mir deutlich besser als seinerzeit SuSE - das ich allerdings das letzte mal vor etlichen Jahren benutzt hatte.

----------

## musv

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Wer bei klarem Verstand ist und Server betreut wir mit Sicherheit nicht auf systemd setzen. Ich gehe davon aus das es immer eine
> 
> funktionierende alternative zu systemd gibt (oder hoffe es zu mindestens).

 

Tja, da weiß ich nicht, wie lange dieser Zustand noch gilt. Suse 12.2 benutzte Systemd, Chakra ebenfalls. Und beim Arch ersetzte Systemd schon vor mehr als einem halben Jahr den Systemd. Logischerweise wird alles RedHat-Basierte Systemd einsetzen, da der Poettering ja für die arbeitet. Wie's bei Debian-basierten Distris aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Aber spätestens, wenn Debian Systemd standardmäßig einsetzt, wird man bei Gentoo vermutlich auch irgendwann mal umsteigen müssen. -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Systemd#Adoption

Das distributionsübergreifende Pushen von Poetterings Werken gab's ja schon bei seinen früheren Daemons. Bisher konnte ich noch Zeroconf, Avahi und Pulseaudio von meinen Installationen fernhalten. Bei Systemd wird sich der Umstieg irgendwann nicht mehr vermeiden lassen.

Chakra:

So, bei meinem Chakra zu Hause wollte ich jetzt mal das Touchpad und die Nvidia-Graka zum Laufen bringen. Also hab ich nvidia installiert (ist falsch, man brauch die Bumblebee-Libs aus dem AUR) und eine xorg.conf + entsprechende evdev-Dateien installiert. 

Systemd startet, das X bricht ab, weil die nvidia-Graka nicht gefunden wird (nur die i915). Netzwerk hab ich aber auch nicht. Aus irgendeinem dummen Grund tritt beim Start des Networkmanagers im Systemd ein Fehler auf. Kommt man bis ins X, dann funktioniert das Netz. Tja, jetzt hab ich erst mal kein Wlan und kein X. 

Aber so kenn ich das auch von anderen Distris. Funktionieren nach der Installation erst mal klasse. Aber sobald man am System etwas rumschraubt, stolpert man von einem Problem ins nächste. Irgendwie ist Gentoo doch am einfachsten.

----------

## musv

Mal wieder 'n Update zum Chakra:

Eigentlich ist's ja ganz nett. Aber eine Sache fängt mich jetzt an richtig zu nerven. Chakra ist, wie wir alle wissen, KDE-orientiert. Das ist toll, und das wollte ich auch so. Aber wenn man dann halt doch mal eine GTK-App braucht, muss man sich mit so genannten Bundles begnügen. Da wird das GTK-Programm mit sämtlichen Abhängigkeiten nur für einen User installiert. Man hat also als Installationskommandos:

pacman (Arch-Standard)

yaourt (Zugriff auf AUR - ebenfalls von Arch)

ccr (Installation Bundles, die nicht im offiziellen Chakra-Pacman drin sind)

Momentan compiliert grad webkit-gtk mit dem Ziel, Gimp dann in ein insich geschlossenes Bundle für eben nur einen User zu installieren. 

Da ich eh nur im Arch-Wiki les, überleg ich jetzt schon fast, auch gleich Arch da drüberzubügeln. Meine Begeisterung für Chakra ist irgendwie geschrumpft.

Ach noch was:

Weiß nicht, ob das nur Chakra betrifft. Zumindest wollte ich das System mal ausmisten, um später teuren UMTS-Update-Traffic zu sparen. Also hab ich versucht, Samba zu deinstallieren. Das lässt Chakra allerdings nicht zu. Kriegt man dieses Zeug irgendwie vom System runter, ohne das System zu zerstören?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Normalerweise mit  *Quote:*   

> pacman -Rsn samba

 

Was meinst du mit "Chakra läßt das nicht zu" ?

Jean-Paul

----------

## franzf

Ich war schon kurz davor wieder Gentoo zu installieren... deshalb:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-820352.html

Hab meine /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/harddrive ins opensuse-system kopiert und nach dem Neustart waren die "KLACKS" meiner WD Caviar Green weg - kamen aber nach nem Resume wieder. Keine Ahnung was da los ist...

Lösung (nach einigem Googlen):

https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=386555

-> Paket "storage-fixup" installieren. Da meine HDD/system vendor (Thinkpad SL510) noch nicht in der config standen gabs erstmal wieder "KLACKS". Anpassen war aber easy.

Und jetzt bin ich eigentlich auch recht zufrieden mit dem System.

Updates (dank RPM-diffs - gibts das eigentlich schon immer?) sind richtig flott.

Der nicht so schnelle systemd-Start ist mir wurscht, da das Ding eh immer nur schlafen gelegt wird und das Aufwachen ist in wenigen Sekunden erledigt.

Und funktionieren tut auch alles.

----------

## nikaya

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Updates (dank RPM-diffs - gibts das eigentlich schon immer?) sind richtig flott.

 

Bei meinem ersten Kontakt mit damals SuSE 9.2 gab es schon .drpm. Ein schönes Feature, wenn es auch bei den heutigen schnellen Internetverbindungen eher nicht mehr entscheidend ist. Denn der Bau des neuen rpm aus dem delta rpm braucht auch eine gewisse Zeit. Ob da jetzt der Download eines komplett neuen .rpm oder der Neubau mittels .drpm schneller ist hängt wohl von diversen Faktoren ab.

----------

## musv

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Normalerweise mit  *Quote:*   pacman -Rsn samba 
> 
> Was meinst du mit "Chakra läßt das nicht zu" ?

 

Ganz einfach. Chakra meint beim Deinstallationsversuch, dass dann ca. 10 Pakete, die Samba als Abhängigkeit haben, nicht mehr funktionieren würden. Und diese 10 Pakete stellen wiederum eine Abhängigkeit für zig andere Pakete dar. 

Bin jetzt auf ein normales Arch gewechselt. Fühlt sich genauso schnell wie Chakra an, ist aber angenehmer in der Installation. Um das o.g. Problem mit den explizit installierten Abhängigkeiten zu handhaben, hab ich 'ne Datei angelegt, in der ich jede Abhängigkeit eintrag, die ich manuell installiert hab, also z.B. xf86-video-nouveau als Abhängigkeit von xorg. Ist zwar mühsam, bringt aber durchaus einen gewissen Überblick.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Ich hatte auch mal Arch laufen, ist nun aber schon fast 5 Jahre her.

Aber dass pacman Abhängigkeiten entfernen will die von anderen Paketen noch gebraucht werden, ist mir so nicht bekannt.

Ähm, das mit der Datei kann aber leicht stressig werden   :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht solltest du Arch nicht wie Gentoo nutzen   :Wink:  das ist es nämlich nicht und wird es auch nie werden.

Der Punkt ist hier, unter Arch installierst du nouveau ganz einfach separat - als explizit installiertes Paket.

Welche Abhängigkeiten ein Paket hat, kannst du z.B. hier sehen

https://www.archlinux.de/?page=PackageDetails;repo=extra;arch=x86_64;pkgname=xorg-server

Jean-Paul

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe mir jetzt mal Funtoo aufgesetzt und muss sagen ich bin stark überrascht  und sehr zufrieden.  :Wink: 

Da Funtoo ja eigl. nur eine Version von Gentoo ist, verändert sich nicht so viel offensichtliches.

Jedoch merkt man im Betrieb, dass es dem KISS Prinzip näher kommt, außerdem habe ich das Gefühl das Portage schneller ist..

..ich kann nur sagen selbst ein Bild von Funtoo machen. =)

----------

